# Hotel staff leaving sharm?



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is keeping as well and as safe as they can.
Ive seen some friends living in Sharm that work in the hotels are being sent back home (not English staff so it seems) was just wondering if whats happening elsewhere looks like it could be heading that way?


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

kt001 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping as well and as safe as they can.
> Ive seen some friends living in Sharm that work in the hotels are being sent back home (not English staff so it seems) was just wondering if whats happening elsewhere looks like it could be heading that way?


Yeah it's true, have spoken to my other half tonight, he works in one of the hotels which has a capacity of around 1200 guests, at present they have 100 guests because people have either gone home or cancelled their holidays. As a result the hotel will close tomorrow after breakfast and all the staff are being sent home on unpaid leave. The situation is not good.

I just hope that he can get a bus directly to his city (about an hour north east of Cairo) and not have to go into Cairo itself and change buses.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Widget said:


> Yeah it's true, have spoken to my other half tonight, he works in one of the hotels which has a capacity of around 1200 guests, at present they have 100 guests because people have either gone home or cancelled their holidays. As a result the hotel will close tomorrow after breakfast and all the staff are being sent home on unpaid leave. The situation is not good.
> 
> I just hope that he can get a bus directly to his city (about an hour north east of Cairo) and not have to go into Cairo itself and change buses.





Yes so someone said its looking a little bare with food and water running low? and there is hardly any tourists in the hotel, i guess some people just decided against going out there at the moment.I know of one of the staff who has gone back to his hometown but the others are from Russia and have been sent home and not sure when they will return and ive heard the schools are staying closed also.
Its a very worrying time for the people out there!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Aside from the protests and whatever they may or may not achieve, there has been a really sad course of events for the normal egyptian men and women with no political aspirations, the fear of the past two weeks, the security concern, the lack of supplies, and the fact that their main industry (turism) has suffered severely and will take years to restore confidence.

Hotels that were planning to open in the near future will most probably not do so. Many if not all have had to let their staff go, both local and foreingner. Good staff, that is not easily replaceable. Prices will dive and tourist will now think twice before choosing egypt as their holiday destination.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have 6 friends booked for Sharm at the end of the month and they have asked me what to do??? If only I had a crystal ball. These friends take about 6 holidays a year and this is the 3d time they have been to Sharm.. they come because of the exchange rate and guaranteed sun and nothing else.

Maiden


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Yes so someone said its looking a little bare with food and water running low? and there is hardly any tourists in the hotel, i guess some people just decided against going out there at the moment.I know of one of the staff who has gone back to his hometown but the others are from Russia and have been sent home and not sure when they will return and ive heard the schools are staying closed also.
> Its a very worrying time for the people out there!


I have not seen any shortages of food except some vegetables and shelves appear fully stock in metro and at the restaurants it's business as usual.

There is a definate lack of tourists here and the fact the ATM's have not been giving money has affected trade.

Depending on the sector, trade is down between 30 - 90%

I think leaving Sharm is just a knee jerk reaction and that Egypt will become a better place now the issues are being addressed and recognised.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I know people that are heading out within the next few days and they are still planning to go.
We have not booked to go untill the summer so we will see how things are then.
It seems the staff that have been sent home have no idea when they will be returning (russian) just been told to sort out their flights etc. I have heard of people trying to change there holiday but the travel agents will do nothing for them, i cant say id change my plans if i had booked but i can understand why people are going to cancel. Its such a shame for the tourist industry there no doubt will have a massive effect for the people.
Glad everyone is doing ok,thoughts are with those that havent been as lucky and their families.

KT


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> I have not seen any shortages of food except some vegetables and shelves appear fully stock in metro and at the restaurants it's business as usual.
> 
> There is a definate lack of tourists here and the fact the ATM's have not been giving money has affected trade.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Egypt will become a better place but think it will take a long long time for it to happen.Just finished reading a book about when King Farouk left and the hope then was that it would end the corruption and oppression of the people.....don't see a lot of change and that must be at least 40-50 years ago.Inshaallah it will happen this time and give the Egyptians the sort of life they deserve but first they must get rid of the state of emergency that egypt has put up with for the last 30yrs......but will wait and see but not holding my breath in the meantime !!!!


----------



## MichK (Feb 4, 2011)

Danish tourists who have booked a trip to Egypt will be sent to other travel destinations. Most of the tourists were sent home, only 124 decided to stay.


----------

